# Etapa Exitadora para configuracion Push Pull



## pablin (Feb 20, 2008)

hola a todos!
estoy armando un amplificador en configuracion push pull (emisor comun) con transistores complementarios 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 empeze por diseñar la etapa de potencia porque es de lo que mas información encontre. el problema esta en que tengo que armar la etapa exitadora (amplificador de tension) y no tengo mucha idea sobre los tipos de configuraciones y los calculos para construirla. por el momento exito la etapa push pull con la salida de un amplificador de 100w que me da el voltage necesario para que amplifique la etapa.
la fuente de alimentacion que utilizo es de +50 0 -50 volts.

si alguien me puede ayudar desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 7, 2008)

Fijate si no t sirve la primer parte de la etapa melodyde 400watts. lleva transistores bc546 bc556 2sb649 2sd669 tip41 y tip42 y funciona barbaro.


----------

